# (resolved)Epson printer problem



## mrshovelhands (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi folks, I bought an Epson RX500 (Christmas 2004) and as luck would have it, just three weeks after the guarantee expired, it broke down on me.

When I told Epson, they offered me a refurbished one for £50 (plus they wanted my printer of course), but I don't really want to buy something that is essentially second hand, so I thought I'd try my luck in here with people who know a lot more than I do.

The problem is that when I press the power button, nothing happens at all. When it first happened I had a red error light by the on/off switch that stayed on for about 5 seconds then faded. Now I don't even get that light. It's as if there is no power getting to it at all. I tried a different power lead and a different wall socket, but still no signs of life. :4-dontkno 

I would be eternally grateful if someone could let me know what this problem could be down to, and possibly how to fix it.

Many Thanks in advance,

mrshovelhands


----------



## sidneysides (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi - I wondered whether you had sorted your problem? I have an r300 and exactly the same happened to me today - the red light faded, now no power. I wondered i fyou had fixed it if you could let me know what you had to do

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## gac3633 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Epson printer problem*

Hi - Has anyone found a solution to the RX500 power problem? I have the same problem. My printer would not turn off, so I unplugged it. Plugged it back in and nothing happens - no matter what buttons I press. 

Thanks,
gac3633 :sigh:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Epson printer problem*

It's possible that this is a call for service of the Waste Ink Pad (Reservoir).
It is also possible that you can reset the machine with a particular key-stroke combination.
If your waste ink reservoir is in fact full, you run the risk of overflow if you perform a reset without servicing it.
When ink overflows it aint pretty.

With the printer open as if to change cartridges, you may be able to see a portion of the waste ink reservoir and determine if it's saturated or not.
If you use the Deep Cleaning function regularly, then it may be wise to do a service of the WIR. 

Servicing the WIR is not intended to be a end-user task, although those with technical/mechanical skills may be able to do it. A service manual would be helpful and some are available free online if you search around.

Here's a reset procedure that may be worth a try...
http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/inkjet/32173

Please post back with your results.


----------



## gac3633 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Epson printer problem*

Thank you very much jflan. I cleaned ink pad #553, and used the reset procedure. I have black fingers, but my printer is now working. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Epson printer problem*

Congrats and thanks for posting back !
May you wear your inky fingers like a badge of honor :grin:

Inkjet Tip:
Avoid Deep Cleaning and use a *cleaning cartridge* instead.
If you can't find one, post your printer's make/model and we may be able to locate one for you.
FYI, Deep Cleaning wastes ink and fills the reservoir.


----------

